# Fun things to do at a graduation party



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Megan will be graduating this year and we are planning a party for her. At Kadia's party we had a band, but they are no longer playing and we won't have the money for a different one. I did ask John to see if his Dad will bring his guitar and play blue-grass music which will be fun. Many parties we attend are just the food and everyone talks then leaves. I want to make it a little more involved than that. 

We do have a big yard, planning to set up volley-ball and horseshoes. I had thought of a people-finder mixer to do, and I want to make up little cards that say, "If I knew then what I know now..." and have people write some words of advice on them for Megan. Any other entertainment ideas?


----------



## Becca65 (Jul 13, 2005)

The only graduation party i remember with a band was my Aunt and Uncles party they had a polka band, and a pig roast.. It was alot of fun and different. I'm use to going and eating and visiting and leaving also. Last year we were invited to one and the kids all went swimming in there pool that was alot of fun for the kids it was a hot day! 
I love the idea about little cards that say If i knew then what i know now, good idea for advice, my DD graduates next year.. *sigh* where does the time go..


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

The cards are a great idea. 

In our small town, we get a group of parents together and throw a joint party. Last year, when I had a graduate, the group consisted of about 20 parents. For very little $, we hired a dj. A church with a large gym allowed us to use the facilities for free (we made a nice donation) and every parent brought a 'salty, or sweet' snack food and two 2 liter drinks. One parents did a scrolling DVD. Each kid's parents provided 10 photos, from birth to graduation and I'm telling you, it was a tear-jerker. We each got a copy of that to keep.

The entirely to the graduating class is invited (many parents either can't or won't participate, but the kid is not to blame) and each student could invite 5 other friends. Parents sat the door and you had to either be a graduate or hold an invitation. We had two parents who were police officers present for 'prevention' purposes.

We packed em all up at midnight and sent them home. ; )

I recommend the DVD. Could Brady be a DJ?


----------



## Ashtina98 (Aug 10, 2007)

My high school graduation party (although nearly 20 years ago) was similar to what you are planning. We did not have a band but instead had the old radio playing. We also had a bbq and played volleyball, horseshoes, badmitton, etc. It was so much fun and everyone at school talked about how fun it was.


----------



## Selena (Jun 25, 2005)

If you think a lot of her friends will be there, why not contact the other parents, get a baby picture, post on a board and make it a contest? Prize could be brownies (or some other edible) or something else inexpensive.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

Pinata. Make it yourself and put what you want in it.

RF


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Thanks for some great ideas. We did do a big picture board at Kadia's party, used an old science fair board and decorated it with all kinds of pictures. We do have the pool if it is warm enough, and I think a pinata would be a really fun idea.


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

We always had fun with croquet and washoes. Washoe tournaments with pairs are fun, too.


----------



## Kathy NW Ohio (May 10, 2002)

Melissa,

The "corn hole" game is fun around this area, at least. My son hosted the graduation party for my niece last year. My other son made the two backboards with the holes in, and I got to sew up the bags for the corn.
The niece was from Tennessee and I think they knew that game down there too.
Those who played had fun.

If you "Google" corn hole game, the directions and rules can be found.


----------



## mtmama (Jun 11, 2004)

At DS's graduation all-night party last year, the biggest hit was the kareoke machine that someone had loaned us. We got a kid who had graduated the previous year to be the DJ and the kids had a blast! we also had a hula hoop contest, mother may I, red light green light, and other old time party games. We had aa hawaii theme and handed out lei's, grass skirts, fake coconut bras (to the boys!) and flowers for their hair, and then did a modeling contest!
Someone brought a Wii and they had fun playing tennis and bowling on it.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Kathy NW Ohio said:


> Melissa,
> 
> The "corn hole" game is fun around this area, at least. My son hosted the graduation party for my niece last year. My other son made the two backboards with the holes in, and I got to sew up the bags for the corn.
> The niece was from Tennessee and I think they knew that game down there too.
> ...


I was just going to suggest Corn Hole! My family lives in the Cincinnati area and I wondered if it was an Ohio thing or just in the Cincy area. They lve that silly game!


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

Yes! Do karaoke! It is a great time for the parents and the kids!

Kayleigh


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

I was watching Ellen a few weeks ago and she had women playing a game where there was a sturdy piece of elastic attached to the wall. They had to put it acrossy their forehead and had walk forward, without the band slipping off, and take a bite of a marshmellow that was dangling on a string. It looked like a riot. 

Do you remember the game musical chairs from your childhood? There is a grown up version that uses an extremely slippery surface and those plastic blow up chairs. Those chairs shoot every direction when someone tries to sit in them.... especially if they are randomly placed around and not touching. I have seen this done on ice but I'm sure we can come up with something else that is slippery like that.

My parents had an adult party, when I was young, that featured a scavenger hunt. The people were in teams and had to solve a riddle or puzzle correctly to lead them to the next clue, for instance a clue could be a traffic light showing the green and a street sign showing 100x2-4 meaning go forward 196 steps. Each team had their own set of clues that were different and separate from each other. My dad had the participants driving all over the city but you could do it with any distance.


----------



## Shagbarkmtcatle (Nov 1, 2004)

When I graduated, I won't say how long ago, but our school would throw a party, maybe they were glad to get rid of us? 
Anyways, the party was on the top floor of the firehall. That's how you do in a small (hillbilly) town. Our high school was from grades 7-12th. It was pretty small.


----------



## Phantomfyre (Jul 1, 2004)

The pinata has me thinking - you could do a whole "kid" theme, but in a non-insulting way. You know, "Act like a kid when you get the chance!" Have Pin-The-Tail-On-The-Donkey, the pinata, musical chairs, stuff like that. And *stongly* encourage the adults to join in. I think that could be huge fun! (But I am a little wierd...)

We had a bonfire at my brother's grad party last summer, with lots of food and some lawn games, and everyone had a great time. I like the karaoke idea, too.


----------



## Dente deLion (Nov 27, 2006)

You could make your own "Are You Smarter Than A Fifth Grader?" game - either using elementary school questions or make it "Smarter Than A Graduate," depending on the crowd (I doubt your family is overly sensitive, but you of course would not want to insult anyone).

I love the card idea and am trying to think of a way to tailor it for DS's 7th birthday party on Sunday!


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

A great version of musical chairs, take away chairs and have everyone keep sitting. It becomes a challenge of cooperation to get 9 people on one chair at the end. I always thought the regular game stunk. 

I love to play Manhunt, it's like tag and hide and go seek for grown ups. Two teams, each with a base, losing team of the coin toss has to run and hide first. The point is to "capture" everyone on the other team and "confine" them to your base. No cheating, if you're tagged you're caught and have to go quietly. BUT- other members of your team can rescue you by sneaking into the enemy base and tagging you. A lot of time it's a "suicide mission". Run in and tag as many people as you can before getting tagged, everyone scatters. You can't capture anyone while they're at their base, but once they leave the circle they are fair game.


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

for my older sister's graduation, my dad got her a sponge cake. made with a real sponge. making it impossible for my sis to cut it. took her a minute to figure out why she couldn't cut it, but then she and my dad got into a frosting fight, really shocking my sister's friends. 

--sgl


----------

